# Is there any easy way to turn a .pdf tab intoa GP or powertab file



## kmanick (Dec 18, 2011)

I have some .pdf tabs that I would much rather have in either powertab or guitar pro format. is there any way to import these or convert them?
I cannot do a note by note conversion (don't have the time or the patience)


----------



## Winspear (Dec 18, 2011)

This looks like your best bet. Free trial to get it to MIDI then import that.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 18, 2011)

well that was a waste of an hour. Sharp eye did not convert my pdf into anything but blank staffs????
oh well.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 18, 2011)

sorry man but the only way is note by note


----------



## Dayn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmm... I haven't tried it, but you can get Sibelius PhotoScore. That can read .pdfs and handwritten notat... wait, tab? Well if the tab also has standard notation, you can still give it a try.


Edit: And then you can export it as a .midi and import it into Guitar Pro or PowerTab. Then adjust as necessary.


----------

